# I guess Hoosiers home to stay !! Welcome to the family officially!!



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, after long debating (about an hour) Ive decided to adopt Hoosier / soon to be "Wrigley".  Anyone surprised? Didnt think so. I feel like he would have trouble adjusting to a new life and new family, and I would have a harder time adjusting to him being gone. I couldnt have done this without everyones help and support and hope everyone doesnt think Im too selfish for wanting him to myself  So, tonight is a celebration. Hoosiers here to stay. No more throwing him around, and most importantly tonight will be his first night at home and not some other house. Although Im sure he wont know the difference LOL. Once again, thank you to all who helped with donations and/or your kind words. Pics to come. Thanks again for your support!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*oh my GOD*

*OH MY GOD, JAMI!!

I am ecstatic!!!*

IF you need more money to "adopt" him from Chris, then let me know and I will do what I can to help!!

Jami is so grateful for ALL OF YOUR DONATIONS for Hoosier's HW treatment but Chris of Almost Home Rescue in Maine said she was ging to check with their treasurer to see if Hoosier's medical expenses went over the amount collected.

Jami: Have you emld. Chris of your decision and your Hubby?

I always FELT IN MY HEART that Hoosier would be yours!!! Where could he find TWO PEOPLE and siblings that would LOVE HIM MORE!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Karen, Im glad you were the first to see  I left Chris a message letting her know, and told her whatever expenses we were over or adoption fee if needed I would reimburse her. Karen, thank you so much for all of your dedication. I will probably not be able to foster any longer LMAO, but I already have 3 of the best puppies I could ask for!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope, Keith told me to keep him a few weeks ago but I was being a bit stubborn. I know the minute I tried to put him in a transport vehicle I wouldnt be able to let them leave. Hes mine in my heart and his and everyone knows it. Although I know you and Julie want your hands on him, you cant have him  LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jami*

Jami:

You are one of the kindest most loving people in the world-how you've dedicated yourself to Hoosier since day one!

YOU are a gem and Hoosier knows it!!

Hoosier is a very lucky doggie and You and Keith know you are lucky, too!!

NO, I don't think you should foster, you will have your hands full with YOUR THREE!!

Lets see pics of all of Jami's dogs now!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

HAHA Im still at work  But Ill get some up tomorrow!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

***bumping***


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping so everyone can see the wonderful news!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I always love to hear the words "Failed Foster". Congratulations on the new addition. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

We will be changing his name to "Wrigley", just so everyone knows.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I love Wrigley*

I love Wrigley!!

My neighbor Kate, two doors away, named her Golden Ret. Wrigley, because she loves the Cubs!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

another failed foster-it's a best day ever!!!!!!! Way to go Jami and Wrigley!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations and way to go Wrigley! Welcome to the failed foster club, Jami--I don't think you will ever regret your failure (I know DH and I don't!).


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh yes!! This is the best news, I was sad thinking we wouldn't hear how he was getting on after he went to a new home!

What a lucky guy Wrigley is to have such a great new family!

Thanks for everything you have done for this guy!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. I saw it on FB but I wanted to congratuled you again. He is a handsome boy and I dont blame you for keeping him. I kept my foster Daisy and signed the adoption yesterday. Couldnt let her go after everything we through. So welcome to the failed foster club.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol and Jami*

*Congrats to both Carol and Jami for being FAILED FOSTERS.*

Congrats to DAISY AND WRIGLEY!! 
YOU both got the best MOMS IN THE WORLD!!!

I GUESS that sweet Moms attract sweet DOGS!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome Jami and Carol to the failed foster club. That's how we ended up with four of the best pups! Congratulations and good luck with your new family members.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah! congrats!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jami, when I got your text message yesterday I got a huge smile on my face!! I knew you would end up keeping him


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats to you and Hoosier/Wrigley!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! That is great news to hear  I bet Wrigley is ecstatic! If only dogs could speak...


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you Jami for all you have done - best wishes for your family and Wrigley.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I always*

I always felt in my heart that Jami would end up adopting Wrigley! (formerly
Hoosier)

They were meant to be together!!:wavey:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations!
I always thought Wrigley would do best staying with you. You and he are so wonderfully bonded. 
_"Hes mine in my heart and his and everyone knows it."_
Happy dance from me and my boys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

HI, Jami and Wrigley!!

CONGRATS!!

Hugs and Kisses!!!!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Great News!!!!

I am so happy for Hoosier/Wrigley and for YOU Jami! Things have worked out as they should. He is home!!
:You_Rock_

Rachel


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes I had a strong feeling that you would be keeping him. Let me know if you need help with the adoption fee. Yes, we get to here hoosier/Wrigley storys!!!!!! Thank you for taking him in and getting him treated. Wrigley, no longer has to worry about running away from home and being locked up when found. I have tears of joy for the both of you. More picture please.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear the good news! Better late than never I guess! I've been thinking about Hoosier (now Wrigley) and Jami so much lately. I must have missed the new thread. Wow! That's just awesome Jami! 

I just finished my clinicals this month for nursing (12 hour days that started at 6am). Not fun! This explains me being completely out of the loop lately!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow I missed this too I think! Yay!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Jami, how about an update?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Id like to hear how its going too!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wrigley is soooooo cute. I just love his face.
I hope you both are doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jami*

Please email Jami at [email protected]
and I'm sure she will be thrilled you did.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*From Jami*

I emld. her and here is her response!!


﻿ 
Hey Karen! Things have been crazy busy for all of us lately, mostly trying to get Hoosier/Wrig settled in the pack  He's resorted back to a few troubling behaviors but I assume most of it is that he has SO much more energy now that the heartworms are gone and he doesnt know how to get rid of it (or that excuse makes me feel better either way haha.) He's been in the trash a few times, and a few accidents on the floor here and the - but nothing like the behavior he used to have. His skin is doing perfect, although it seems like the winter may be really hard on his skin. He's going on 2 walks a day now, 1 usually to the river where Diesel is begging for him to jump in and play. He will run almost to the edge, get his feet wet, and run the other direction. Him and Diesel have seemed to work out their differences, Im sure the neuter helped tremendously! He's a totally different dog than when I first met him. He's def. a lap dog now, always got to have at least one paw touching you. Unfortunately, since his first visit at the vet to now he's gained almost 40 lbs, we are working on that though  He's such a quick learner though. He now will put my laundry in the hamper for me.. cutest thing ever.. taught totally on accident. I will get to the forum sometime tonight but if you would like to copy this over there that would be great by me! Thanks everyone and THANKS KAREN!



Jami


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update Karen!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Great update thank Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Jami, Hoosier/Wrigley's Mom in Indiana*

*
Update from Jami, Hoosier/Wrigley's Mom in Indiana*He just as rotten as EVER. Hes come such a long way though. He’s learning some new tricks.. FINALLY playing with toys.. and TEARING up toys! (I was so happy when he tore his first stuffed animal up) J He’s at 75 lbs. When I got him, he was 42 lbs. Hes gotten to the point where he loves to play, where before he had no idea how. Him and Diesel have made amends, and they are pretty buddy/buddy. He fits right in our crazy family J Ill send you some pics later today. Hope all is well in your world! 
__________________


----------

